# Bacon wrapped vidalia onions...



## WV_Crusader (Jun 8, 2014)

Sent from West 'By-God' Virginia!


----------



## WV_Crusader (Jun 8, 2014)

vortecz71wv said:


> Hoping these turn out good as an appetizer for my pork loin!
> 
> Sent from West 'By-God' Virginia!



Sent from West 'By-God' Virginia!


----------



## WV_Crusader (Jun 14, 2014)

Finished product turned out like candy!

Sorry the wait for the pic!

Sent from West 'By-God' Virginia!


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 14, 2014)

Looks tasty.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 14, 2014)

Looks good, bet them were tasty !  Thumbs Up


----------



## jeffed76 (Jun 14, 2014)

What did you marinate them in?  Also, what temp and time.  They look really good.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 16, 2014)

Very fun! Happy new week! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## WV_Crusader (Jun 20, 2014)

Cooked at 225 for 2 hours. No marinade needed unless you dont like vidalia onions as much as i do! LOL

Sent from West 'By-God' Virginia!


----------

